# Ma è divertente?



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Ma è divertente?*

Sono consapevole di essere divertente,spesso, non sempre,ad essere sinceri ogni tanto esagero e non poco,e di questa cosa mi dovrei anche scusare....!In molti hanno capito cosa si cela dietro,qualcuno non ha capito e mi ha chiesto in privato ,qualcun'altro non vuole capire perchè non ci arriva....Pazienza non sono in cerca di consensi,non è che si possa piacere a tutti.SI ogni tanto vado sopra le righe come con bender e danny,credo e spero sempre di provocare una reazione,ho un concetto alto dell'amore, non ci può far calpestare per amore,ne è giusto calpestare per amore.Sarà perchè credo che chi ama nutra stima rispetto e considerazione per la persona amata,e quindi trovo ingiustificabili le azioni della moglie di danny e la donna di bender,giusto o sbagliato che sia penso questo.Non è un pensiero simpatico?è il mio pensiero,è quello che penso!Sono un artista dell'insulto,l'insulto deve essere creativo,divertente,deve far sorridere quando è possibile, spesso le mie sortite sono viste come insultanti a gratis,non sempre è così,quasi mai!Mi chiedo se sia divertente continuare ad usare ancora espressioni chiaramente razziste verso i napoletani,verso i romani,versi i pugliesi?é divertente insultare categorie professionali come statali definendoli mangiapane a tradimento?è divertente definire i romani fancazzisti quando c'è gente come simy che si sveglia la mattina alle 5 smette di lavorare alle 18 ,va a lavorare da un'altra parte fino alle 23?é divertente definire Viola, utente a modo e simpatica, burina e cafona romana?é divertente postare a nastro disgrazie o episodi delinquenziali avvenuti da firenze in giù scrivendo che è quello che ci meritiamo?é divertente avere le confidenze di farfalla per poi sputtanarla puntualmente a causa del suo tradimento,perchè i rapporti con la stessa si sono incrinati?divertente contattare i nuovi arrivati cercando di mettere in cattiva luce chi ha pensieri e idee diverse?è divertente cercare di buttare fuori utenti poco graditi,vedi stermy con la politica dei rossi,chiedendo ad utenti"amici"di rubinarlo,a me è stato chiesto di far fuori con lo stesso sistema alex ,sempre dal cialtrone!Forse è divertente pensare che chi si permette questo e molto altro non è un minatore,ne un operaio della fiat,ma un cialtrone che vive in un buco di paese di merda a vicenza e che per lavoro,se di lavoro si può parlare:rotfl: suona nelle chiese di paese,davanti a 4 provinciali del cazzo e 6 vecchiette con un rosario in mano!E si ,il grande cialtrone,quello che si permette di parlare così di noi poveri terroni suda sui pianoforti a coda di cazzo!Non si scusa,perchè nella sua educazione non è previsto scusarsi,non sono previste dignità,rispetto degli altri,non sono previsti valori,è prevista solo la propria convenienza ad ogni costo e a dispetto di tutto e tutti.Bè questi sono i risultati della scarsa educazione e del pessimo esempio genitoriale che ha avuto..,mi perdonerete se ogni tanto tirerò virtualmente le orecchie a questo cialtrone di paese che purtroppo non ha 16 anni ma ben 46,sarò il padre putativo che tanto gli manca quello che ogni tanto ,deve anche dargli qualche ceffone fra i denti...!:mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (14 Novembre 2013)

Per me non sono divertenti certe uscite razziste del conte, come non lo sono certe tue volgarità, che tu qualifichi come insulti creativi. Dare del coglione a una persona o insultare i suoi genitori, o dare della puttana a una donna perchè ha avuto comportamenti riprovevoli, lo trovo molto noioso. Lo stesso gli insulti a chi è del sud... come se non ne avessi sentiti abbastanza 
La cosa peggiore sono gli eterni battibecchi tra te e lui (e ultimamente, a onor del vero, sei tu che provochi parecchio...) che secondo me allontanano diversi utenti e sminuiscono la qualità del forum.
Mi piacerebbe che tutto questo finisse, ma come hai detto tu, non cerchi consensi e penso nemmeno il conte, quindi niente. L'ho scritto solo per dire la mia.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Principessa ha detto:


> Per me non sono divertenti certe uscite razziste del conte, come non lo sono certe tue volgarità, che tu qualifichi come insulti creativi. Dare del coglione a una persona o insultare i suoi genitori, o dare della puttana a una donna perchè ha avuto comportamenti riprovevoli, lo trovo molto noioso. Lo stesso gli insulti a chi è del sud... come se non ne avessi sentiti abbastanza
> La cosa peggiore sono gli eterni battibecchi tra te e lui (e ultimamente, a onor del vero, sei tu che provochi parecchio...) che secondo me allontanano diversi utenti e sminuiscono la qualità del forum.
> Mi piacerebbe che tutto questo finisse, ma come hai detto tu, non cerchi consensi e penso nemmeno il conte, quindi niente. L'ho scritto solo per dire la mia.


Bè non è che mi comporto spesso così,e se ne fai una questione personale tranquilla che posso risponderti a tono.....Se ne fai una questione generale,allora ti dico che poi uno si stufa,le frasi razziste annoiano,vedere insultata gente che non andrebbe insultata da noia,vedere tirata in ballo la vita di farfalla in ballo ogni volta da enorme fastidio.Poi capisco... hai ottimi rapporti con il conte ed è chiaro che non sei per nulla imparziale!In quanto a certe mie volgarità potrei essere anche d'accordo....c'è sempre un buon motivo......!Io provocherei?per fortuna che in tanti pensano l'esatto contrario,se a te fa piacere passare per burina e cafona,fatti tuoi,io  mi sarei anche stufato di leggere frasi razziste da un provincialotto dei miei coglioni che vive in un buco di paese....!


----------



## Principessa (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè non è che mi comporto spesso così,e se ne fai una questione personale tranquilla che posso risponderti a tono.....Se ne fai una questione generale,allora ti dico che poi uno si stufa,le frasi razziste annoiano,vedere insultata gente che non andrebbe insultata da noia,vedere tirata in ballo la vita di farfalla in ballo ogni volta da enorme fastidio.Poi capisco... hai ottimi rapporti con il conte ed è chiaro che non sei per nulla imparziale!In quanto a certe mie volgarità potrei essere anche d'accordo....c'è sempre un buon motivo......!Io provocherei?per fortuna che in tanti pensano l'esatto contrario,se a te fa piacere passare per burina e cafona,fatti tuoi,io  mi sarei anche stufato di leggere frasi razziste da un provincialotto dei miei coglioni che vive in un buco di paese....!


Ne faccio una questione soprattutto generale, anche se, non ti nego, mi ha fatto schifo il modo in cui mi hai accolta e hai accolto, di recente, altri utenti. 
La mia amicizia virtuale con il conte c'entra poco, non sono abituata come molti a dare ragione all'una o all'altra parte per simpatia  e infatti quando avevo qualcosa da dire per il suo razzismo gliel'ho detto... 
Per quanto mi riguarda sbagliate entrambi ad azzuffarvi, però ultimamente non è lui ad iniziare, sei sempre tu che insulti e hai tirato in ballo la sua vita privata e addirittura sua moglie... se qualcuno la pensa diversamente, oltre a te, mi piacerebbe sentire la sua campana.
E aggiungo: se il tuo atteggiamento verso il conte è per difesa di altre persone e nefandezze che avrebbe fatto, a questo punto faresti bene, per coerenza, a dire TUTTO.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Toy*



Principessa ha detto:


> Per me non sono divertenti certe uscite razziste del conte, come non lo sono certe tue volgarità, che tu qualifichi come insulti creativi. Dare del coglione a una persona o insultare i suoi genitori, o dare della puttana a una donna perchè ha avuto comportamenti riprovevoli, lo trovo molto noioso. Lo stesso gli insulti a chi è del sud... come se non ne avessi sentiti abbastanza
> La cosa peggiore sono gli eterni battibecchi tra te e lui (e ultimamente, a onor del vero, sei tu che provochi parecchio...) che secondo me allontanano diversi utenti e sminuiscono la qualità del forum.
> Mi piacerebbe che tutto questo finisse, ma come hai detto tu, non cerchi consensi e penso nemmeno il conte, quindi niente. L'ho scritto solo per dire la mia.


E sbagli di grosso...!Io non cerco consensi,il conte si,e tu ne sai qualcosa, avrà scritto in privato a te come a tanti nuovi arrivati per entrare nelle vostre grazie per i suoi pessimi motivi....,io non ho bisogno di agire in questo modo,il forum per me non è vitale....,basta osservare quanti post ha scritto lui,e quanti io,ci siamo iscritti lo stesso mese nel 2009,e questi sono fatti.Ha il doppio dei miei.....!


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Bè*



Principessa ha detto:


> Ne faccio una questione soprattutto generale, anche se, non ti nego, mi ha fatto schifo il modo in cui mi hai accolta e hai accolto, di recente, altri utenti.
> La mia amicizia virtuale con il conte c'entra poco, non sono abituata come molti a dare ragione all'una o all'altra parte per simpatia  e infatti quando avevo qualcosa da dire per il suo razzismo gliel'ho detto...
> Per quanto mi riguarda sbagliate entrambi ad azzuffarvi, però ultimamente non è lui ad iniziare, sei sempre tu che insulti e hai tirato in ballo la sua vita privata e addirittura sua moglie... se qualcuno la pensa diversamente, oltre a te, mi piacerebbe sentire la sua campana.
> E aggiungo: se il tuo atteggiamento verso il conte è per difesa di altre persone e nefandezze che avrebbe fatto, a questo punto faresti bene, per coerenza, a dire TUTTO.


Be a me ha fatto schifo il tuo modo di trattare utenti a me vicini appena sei entrata no?la tua amicizia virtuale con il conte c'entra parecchio,visto che già si diverte a scrivere che dovrei avere il terrore di elio...:rotfl:figurati un pò a 46 anni....che scrive quel cialtrone!Se la smettesse di scrivere che può parlare e consigliare solo chi è sposato forse avrei evitato di mettere il mezzo il suo matrimonio non credi?Se ti riferisci a bender e danny ho spiegato i motivi,io credo che faresti meglio a spiegare al tuo amico che certe frasi razziste e discriminatorie sono molto peggio di qualsiasi volgarità,è un insulto per la nostra intelligenza e non scrivo per la sua,perchè è evidente che se a 46 anni scrivi certe cose sei solo un povero inetto!Non è accettabile che possa scrivere che chi non è sposato è uno che non si vuole prendere le sue responsabilità,ci sta che gli ricordo che razza di matrimonio ha lui e si permette di giudicare il matrimonio di farfalla.


----------



## Principessa (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sbagli di grosso...!Io non cerco consensi,il conte si,e tu ne sai qualcosa, avrà scritto in privato a te come a tanti nuovi arrivati per entrare nelle vostre grazie per i suoi pessimi motivi....,io non ho bisogno di agire in questo modo,il forum per me non è vitale....,basta osservare quanti post ha scritto lui,e quanti io,ci siamo iscritti lo stesso mese nel 2009,e questi sono fatti.Ha il doppio dei miei.....!


Perché continuare questo litigio allora? Chiarite in privato o ignoratevi...


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Perché continuare questo litigio allora? Chiarite in privato o ignoratevi...


Perchè magari mi sono rotto le scatole?a te magari non frega nulla,a me vedere infangata la mia città continuamente,persone degnissime prendersi delle burine e cafone da un emerito idiota mi provoca disturbo?dov'è sta scritto che non dobbiamo reagire al suo razzismo?dove?Si diverte a provocare e io gli faccio capire che non è nella posizione di poterlo fare punto!


----------



## Principessa (14 Novembre 2013)

Lo capisco che hai voluto difendere delle amiche come penso tu capisci che certi modi mi hanno dato fastidio e per me la questione è chiusa.
Mi dispiace che certe cose si ripetano, tutto li, ma ripeto, fate come vi pare 
Elio è entrato perché non volevo avere segreti con lui. Di certo non mi difenderà, se non di sua iniziativa, ma non è il tipo e io nemmeno glielo chiedo. Non credo ci sia bisogno, specie per questioni già risolte.


----------



## Principessa (14 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè magari mi sono rotto le scatole?a te magari non frega nulla,a me vedere infangata la mia città continuamente,persone degnissime prendersi delle burine e cafone da un emerito idiota mi provoca disturbo?dov'è sta scritto che non dobbiamo reagire al suo razzismo?dove?Si diverte a provocare e io gli faccio capire che non è nella posizione di poterlo fare punto!


Io pure sono napoletana e ho vissuto tantissimo al nord. E sia li, sia a Roma, ne sento dire tante. Ma perché mi ci devo arrabbiare?  So che non sono cose vere e sono dettate tutte da pregiudizi.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Io pure sono napoletana e ho vissuto tantissimo al nord. E sia li, sia a Roma, ne sento dire tante. Ma perché mi ci devo arrabbiare?  So che non sono cose vere e sono dettate tutte da pregiudizi.


Infatti ricordo di averti fatto anche le mie scuse.Senti sei una sveglia,non è solo per il razzismo,è proprio il suo modo di fare,a te il razzismo non disturba,a me tedia parecchio,roma qui roma li,ma ti sembra giusto che gente che si fa il culo dalla mattina alla sera debba essere offesa da un cretino che per lavoro suona nelle chiese?gente che ha problemi a pagare un mutuo,e non parlo di me,che deve prendersi della nullafacente quando viene qui per svagarsi un pò?esce la mattina alle 5 e torna alle 24.E cavolo dai!Farfalla non è libera di esprimere una qualsiasi opinione che arriva "Er trota" a sentenziare che non deve,e non può?E lasciamo stare i napulè,ed i terroni che riserva a me,e sarei io a provocare?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Io pure sono napoletana e ho vissuto tantissimo al nord. E sia li, sia a Roma, ne sento dire tante. Ma perché mi ci devo arrabbiare?  So che non sono cose vere e sono dettate tutte da pregiudizi.


A breve chiuderò questo 3d,sei anche napoletana?E quando il tuo amico usa espressioni molto offensive contro i napoletani a te va bene? andiamo avanti da anni con questo idiota che appena può offende romani,calabresi,pugliesi,napoletani,ed hai il coraggio di venire a scrivere che sono io che provoco?questa cosa è quanto meno particolare....,trovi sbagliate le mie uscite volgari,e non ti ho MAI visto riprendere il tuo amichetto quando insulta gratuitamente ogni popolazione da bologna in giù.Bè ,tieniti stretto il tuo amichetto, continua pure a tenergli il gioco,mi pregio di avere molte amicizie qui dentro che non si sarebbero MAI permesse di scrivere insulti razzisti e discriminatori,per una questione di intelligenza e per rispetto nei miei confronti.Non credo di dover aggiungere altro!


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2013)

ma dove mi sono presa della nullafacente? è successo in questi giorni che non sto scrivendo?


----------



## Hellseven (15 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io pure sono napoletana e ho vissuto tantissimo al nord. E sia li, sia a Roma, ne sento dire tante. Ma perché mi ci devo arrabbiare?  So che non sono cose vere e sono dettate tutte da pregiudizi.


Quoto. Quoto. Ancora quoto. Applico anche io da sempre questa filosofia. E comunque la conoscenza e il tempo almeno nella mia esperienza, hanno sempre portato ad un superamento del pregiudizio.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*H7*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Quoto. Quoto. Ancora quoto. Applico anche io da sempre questa filosofia. E comunque la conoscenza e il tempo almeno nella mia esperienza, hanno sempre portato ad un superamento del pregiudizio.


H7 neanche io sto dietro a certe stronzate,ma sono anni,e non ho capito perchè dobbiamo permettere ad un povero disadattato certe licenze.E mi permetto di dire che se avessi usato io le stesse espressioni razziste,certo principessa non sarebbe stata in silenzio...!


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ma dove mi sono presa della nullafacente? è successo in questi giorni che non sto scrivendo?


No,era un esempio,parla sempre di roma ladrona,romani fancazzisti,le solite cose,arriva pure il momento che qualcuno gli tira due sberle virtuali no?


----------



## Principessa (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A breve chiuderò questo 3d,sei anche napoletana?*E quando il tuo amico usa espressioni molto offensive contro i napoletani a te va bene?* andiamo avanti da anni con questo idiota che appena può offende romani,calabresi,pugliesi,napoletani,ed hai il coraggio di venire a scrivere che sono io che provoco?questa cosa è quanto meno particolare....,trovi sbagliate le mie uscite volgari,e non ti ho MAI visto riprendere il tuo amichetto quando insulta gratuitamente ogni popolazione da bologna in giù.*Bè ,tieniti stretto il tuo amichetto, continua pure a tenergli il gioco,mi pregio di avere molte amicizie qui dentro che non si sarebbero MAI permesse di scrivere insulti razzisti e discriminatori,per una questione di intelligenza e per rispetto nei miei confronti.*Non credo di dover aggiungere altro!


No, non mi va bene. Ma come qui devo tollerare molte cose, che mi danno fastidio, tollero anche quelle, che sinceramente, per il mio metro di giudizio, non sono meno o più offensive di altre, specie se dette senza alcuna volgarità. Le trovo comunque battute stupide.
L'ho ripreso per quello. Non a parolacce, ovviamente, non è nel mio stile. Ci sono abituata a sentire certe cose e non mi fanno nè caldo, nè freddo.
Tu di recente non hai scritto un topic intitolato "Luis il frocio"? Magari avresti potuto ferire qualcuno che lo è, però te ne sei fregato... della stessa noncuranza è affetto il conte, per cui, se qui dovessimo essere pignoli, avoja tu a riprendere.....
Gli terrei il gioco perchè non lo insulto ovunque o metto sorrisi dove lo fai te? Non lo faccio con nessuno, guarda un po'... 
Io mi pregio di avere diverse amicizie che non mi giudicano perchè mi è simpatico il conte. Ci mancherebbe altro. Non siamo mica in una scuola per l'infanzia
Se avete questioni irrisolte al di fuori del forum sono solo cazzi vostri, io non sono dalla parte di nessuno, dico solo quello che appare e la ragione al 100% non sembra ce l'abbia nessuno di voi due.


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,era un esempio,parla sempre di roma ladrona,romani fancazzisti,le solite cose,arriva pure il momento che qualcuno gli tira due sberle virtuali no?



ah ok :mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> H7 neanche io sto dietro a certe stronzate,ma sono anni,e non ho capito perchè dobbiamo permettere ad un povero disadattato certe licenze.E mi permetto di dire che se avessi usato io le stesse espressioni razziste,certo principessa non sarebbe stata in silenzio...!


Ho scritto prima del tuo 3d "luis il frocio".... Da che mondo e mondo è un termine non proprio simpatico per definire chi è gayo....... Però come vedi io non ho detto proprio nulla! Perchè penso che la licenza di esagerare vada data a tutti.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Ho scritto prima del tuo 3d "luis il frocio".... Da che mondo e mondo è un termine non proprio simpatico per definire chi è gayo....... Però come vedi io non ho detto proprio nulla! Perchè penso che la licenza di esagerare vada data a tutti.


E no,luis il frocio era una battuta a lui,ed effettivamente non era denigratoria di nessuna categoria.,magari di cattivo gusto.Il tuo amico sono anni che denigra certe categorie professionali, insulta napoletani,salernitani,pugliesi ecc,ecc.Non mettere le stesse cose sullo stesso piano.Reputi normale o non grave l'operato del tuo amico?opinione tua,io trovo che sia ora di farla finita invece.Non ho capito perchè devo essere costretto a leggere insulti razzisti in ogni dove,da un uomo di 46 anni poi.Ripeto non ti ho mai visto scrivere una mezza parola di dissenso,e scommetterei che se fossi stato io a fare una cose del genere avresti agito diversamente.Il mio metro è diverso dal tuo!Punto,a te sta bene?a me no!


----------



## Hellseven (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> H7 neanche io sto dietro a certe stronzate,ma sono anni,e non ho capito perchè dobbiamo permettere ad un povero disadattato certe licenze.*E mi permetto di dire che se avessi usato io le stesse espressioni razziste,certo principessa non sarebbe stata in silenzio..*.!


Oscuro mi riferivo al tema pregiudizio, nel merito del vostro chirimento non entro perché non sarebbe giusto né opportuno.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*H7*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Oscuro mi riferivo al tema pregiudizio, nel merito del vostro chirimento non entro perché non sarebbe giusto né opportuno.


Figurati ho capito benissimo.Cà nisciun è fess....!Mettere certe cose sullo stesso piano proprio no....!


----------



## Principessa (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no,luis il frocio era una battuta a lui,ed effettivamente non era denigratoria di nessuna categoria.,magari di cattivo gusto.Il tuo amico sono anni che denigra certe categorie professionali, insulta napoletani,salernitani,pugliesi ecc,ecc.Non mettere le stesse cose sullo stesso piano.*Reputi normale o non grave l'operato del tuo amico?*opinione tua,io trovo che sia ora di farla finita invece.Non ho capito perchè devo essere costretto a leggere insulti razzisti in ogni dove,da un uomo di 46 anni poi.Ripeto non ti ho mai visto scrivere una mezza parola di dissenso,e scommetterei che se fossi stato io a fare una cose del genere avresti agito diversamente.Il mio metro è diverso dal tuo!Punto,a te sta bene?a me no!


Lo reputo di cattivo gusto, come la tua, talvolta, eccessiva volgarità. E a quanto pare applico lo stesso metro visto che sono gentile sempre e comunque, pur manifestando dissenso.

Ma non ritengo di dover dire altro per dimostrare che state esagerando e dovreste ignorarvi o chiarirvi in privato.

Per me questo forum è molto di più di due fazioni conte+amichetti VS oscuro+amichetti... e mi comporterò sempre di conseguenza


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2013)

A proposito di discriminizione io...
 quando vado a Roma sono sempre discriminato perchè milanese...........
in sicilia ero discriminato in quanto milanese...
In puglia..... pure
In campania..... anche

capisco che voler fare le vittime è attrattivo ma la discriminazione fa parte della poca cultura di questo paese. Non per altro siamo il paese europeo con uno del più alti indici di anafalbetismo.........


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Ecco*



Principessa ha detto:


> Lo reputo di cattivo gusto, come la tua, talvolta, eccessiva volgarità. E a quanto pare applico lo stesso metro visto che sono gentile sempre e comunque, pur manifestando dissenso.
> 
> Ma non ritengo di dover dire altro per dimostrare che state esagerando e dovreste ignorarvi o chiarirvi in privato.
> 
> Per me questo forum è molto di più di due fazioni conte+amichetti VS oscuro+amichetti... e mi comporterò sempre di conseguenza


Ecco ed io penso che le due cose non sono neanche lontanamente paragonabili,o mi devo adeguare al tuo pensiero?E per onestà intellettuale ti dico pure che se certe espressioni razziste le avessi usate io tu avresti reagito in altro modo!Insultando pesantemente i napoletani ha insultato anche te,problema assolutamente tuo.Io ho solo deciso di rispondere con il mio metro ad una serie di provocazioni che durano da troppo tempo.Poi pensa quel che ti pare!


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> A proposito di discriminizione io...
> quando vado a Roma sono sempre discriminato perchè milanese...........
> in sicilia ero discriminato in quanto milanese...
> In puglia..... pure
> ...


Guarda non è nel mio costume fare la vittima,ma arriva pure il momento che uno si rompe i cogliono o no?La battuta va bene,l'abitudine no!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda non è nel mio costume fare la vittima,ma arriva pure il momento che uno si rompe i cogliono o no?La battuta va bene,l'abitudine no!


io sono pienamente d'accordo con Principessa. E questo senza considerare che me la farei insieme a Miss 


e mi sono preso pure un rosso per aver scritto che l'italiano medio è un coglione analfabeta... :rotfl:... qualcuno si deve essere offeso.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io sono pienamente d'accordo con Principessa. E questo senza considerare che me la farei insieme a Miss


Sai è sempre facile fare il frocio con il sedere degli altri.Io sono in totale disaccordo.


----------



## Principessa (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco ed io penso che le due cose non sono neanche lontanamente paragonabili,o mi devo adeguare al tuo pensiero?*E per onestà intellettuale ti dico pure che se certe espressioni razziste le avessi usate io tu avresti reagito in altro modo!*Insultando pesantemente i napoletani ha insultato anche te,problema assolutamente tuo.Io ho solo deciso di rispondere con il mio metro ad una serie di provocazioni che durano da troppo tempo.Poi pensa quel che ti pare!


Per onestà intellettuale rileggiti il topic dedicato a Lui e vedi se ho detto qualcosa... 

I suoi pregiudizi non li trovo insulti pesantissimi, ma forse perchè ho girato abbastanza l'Italia e ho sentito di peggio, ovunque, offese palesi, aggressive e da denuncia, tipo "vi deve bruciare il Vesuvio", "puzzate" o peggio. Sapessi i romani come ci offendono spesso. E dovrei incazzarmi? Io sono mezza romana.
Ma anche quando vivevo in un paese in provincia di Napoli sentivo insultare quelli che erano del paese di mio padre.
Dovrei incazzarmi quando i polentoni (incontrato uno scorsa settimana) offendono i romani dicendo più o meno le stesse cose che dice il conte e anche peggio? Tipo che sono ignoranti e caciaroni? 
Non me ne po' fregà de meno... o meglio, se qui su questo forum deve essere tollerata una certa incontinenza mentale, finchè non diventa razzismo/discriminazione vera e ci si ferma ai pregiudizi, cesso di litigare.
Perchè dovrei avvelenarmi le giornate?

Mi hai visto intervenire quando President ha fatto la parodia della poesia "Se questo è un uomo"?
No.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Bè*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io sono pienamente d'accordo con Principessa. E questo senza considerare che me la farei insieme a Miss
> 
> 
> e mi sono preso pure un rosso per aver scritto che l'italiano medio è un coglione analfabeta... :rotfl:... qualcuno si deve essere offeso.


Mi sono preso un rosso per aver scritto che mi sono rotto le palle di leggere insulti ai napoletani...!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai è sempre facile fare il frocio con il sedere degli altri.Io sono in totale disaccordo.


ma fossi frocio useri il mio :mrgreen:.

Non ho mai negato che non ti trovo divertente e che secondo me non sei nemmeno un "artista dell'insulto". Anzi.... te l'ho scritto apertamente. Come scrivo quando sono in accordo con te scrivo anche quando non lo sono. Come non sempre sono d'accordo con Toy etc etc etc...
Dormiremo tutti e due lo stesso stanotte. :up:

A me il Conte non ha rotto. Fa gli stessi discorsi stupidi che fanno altri... nord/sud/centro/sopra/sotto. Altre volte e magari su altri argomenti invece sono d'accordo con lui. Per ora abbiamo ancora il libero pensiero. Per ora...

Magari a te a rotto lui ed ad altri hai rotto te..... senza offese. Libero arbitrio. 

ArbitrIo...... non Arbitro!


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Principessa ha detto:


> Per onestà intellettuale rileggiti il topic dedicato a Lui e vedi se ho detto qualcosa...
> 
> I suoi pregiudizi non li trovo insulti pesantissimi, ma forse perchè ho girato abbastanza l'Italia e ho sentito di peggio, ovunque, offese palesi, aggressive e da denuncia, tipo "vi deve bruciare il Vesuvio", "puzzate" o peggio. Sapessi i romani come ci offendono spesso. E dovrei incazzarmi? Io sono mezza romana.
> Ma anche quando vivevo in un paese in provincia di Napoli sentivo insultare quelli che erano del paese di mio padre.
> ...


Principessa svegliati,quella del conte ormai è una crociata,ha superato il pregiudizio da abbastanza tempo,pure troppo,io non mi avveleno nessuna giornata ho solo deciso di rispondere a tono ad un cretino,che si permette di definire burine e cafone donne romane che sono gran signore!Ho trovato decisamente pretestuoso il tuo intervento,io provocherei per primo?ma sono anni che va avanti sta storia,e quello del tuo amico non è umorismo,purtroppo per lui non ha neanche la qualità di strappare un sorriso alle persone!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> A proposito di discriminizione io...
> quando vado a Roma sono sempre discriminato perchè milanese...........
> in sicilia ero discriminato in quanto milanese...
> In puglia..... pure
> ...



E che centra l'analfabetismo con l'educazione? Volevi scrivere educazione vero?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma fossi frocio useri il mio :mrgreen:.
> 
> Non ho mai negato che non ti trovo divertente e che secondo me non sei nemmeno un "artista dell'insulto". Anzi.... te l'ho scritto apertamente. Come scrivo quando sono in accordo con te scrivo anche quando non lo sono. Come non sempre sono d'accordo con Toy etc etc etc...
> Dormiremo tutti e due lo stesso stanotte. :up:
> ...


Ma ci mancherebbe.Tu interpreti i suoi come discorsi stupidi,io invece li trovo offensivi e razzisti,diciamo che se io scrivessi siciliano terrone di merda,credo che da un buon numero di persone sarebbe interpretato come frase ad alto contenuto offensivo,invece che  discorso stupido!Non credi?penso anche io che l'italiano medio è un coglione e che spesso confonde frasi offensive con discorsi stupidi.su questo siamo d'accordo!


----------



## Principessa (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Principessa svegliati,quella del conte ormai è una crociata,ha superato il pregiudizio da abbastanza tempo,pure troppo,*io non mi avveleno nessuna giornata* ho solo deciso di rispondere a tono ad un cretino,che si permette di definire burine e cafone donne romane che sono gran signore!Ho trovato decisamente pretestuoso il tuo intervento,io provocherei per primo?ma sono anni che va avanti sta storia,e quello del tuo amico non è umorismo,purtroppo per lui non ha neanche la qualità di strappare un sorriso alle persone!


Guarda che parlavo solo di me: mi avvelenerei la giornata se me la prendessi per ogni frase di troppo che viene detta sul forum, da chiunque (perchè chiunque le dice, sono pochi gli educandi qui).

Sul resto, che giudichi ognuno liberamente.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E che centra l'analfabetismo con l'educazione? Volevi scrivere educazione vero?


c'entra molto secondo me. Io penso che la cultura vada di pari passo con l'intelligenza ed i rispetto. Gli attaggiamenti peggio li ho visti, praticamente sempre, fare da persone ignoranti. I migliori quasi sempre da persone educate e con un livello culturale invidiabile. 

Non voglio fare di un erba un fascio ma sono convinto che ci sia un collegamento. Tra civiltà, educazione e cultura. 
Potrei anche sbagliarmi.... forse.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> c'entra molto secondo me. Io penso che la cultura vada di pari passo con l'intelligenza ed i rispetto. Gli attaggiamenti peggio li ho visti, praticamente sempre, fare da persone ignoranti. I migliori quasi sempre da persone educate e con un livello culturale invidiabile.
> 
> Non voglio fare di un erba un fascio ma sono convinto che ci sia un collegamento. Tra civiltà, educazione e cultura.
> Potrei anche sbagliarmi.... forse.


Quali sarebbero gli atteggiamenti peggiori?Ho conosciuto persone razziste con alto livello culturale,non mi riferisco al conte chiaramente...!


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*No*



Principessa ha detto:


> Guarda che parlavo solo di me: mi avvelenerei la giornata se me la prendessi per ogni frase di troppo che viene detta sul forum, da chiunque (perchè chiunque le dice, sono pochi gli educandi qui).
> 
> Sul resto, che giudichi ognuno liberamente.


Principessa continuiamo a non capirci!Una frase di troppo è una cosa,insulti ad alto tasso discriminatorio un'altra.Se per te sono sullo stesso piano è un tuo problema!


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> c'entra molto secondo me. Io penso che la cultura vada di pari passo con l'intelligenza ed i rispetto. Gli attaggiamenti peggio li ho visti, praticamente sempre, fare da persone ignoranti. I migliori quasi sempre da persone educate e con un livello culturale invidiabile.
> 
> Non voglio fare di un erba un fascio ma sono convinto che ci sia un collegamento. Tra civiltà, educazione e cultura.
> Potrei anche sbagliarmi.... forse.


sono parzialmente d'accordo, in genere la cultura affina la sensibilità aprendo la mente .ma è anche vero che senza la sensibilità d'animo molti rimangono zotici e , al contrario, persone ignoranti arrivano a rari picchi di raffinatezza


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe.Tu interpreti i suoi come discorsi stupidi,io invece li trovo offensivi e razzisti,diciamo che se io scrivessi siciliano terrone di merda,credo che da un buon numero di persone sarebbe interpretato come frase ad alto contenuto offensivo,invece che discorso stupido!Non credi?penso anche io che l'italiano medio è un coglione e che spesso confonde frasi offensive con discorsi stupidi.su questo siamo d'accordo!


Diciamo che lui sembra più ironico. Non sempre ma spesso. 
Cmq io a Roma mi sono sentito urlare "a milanese di merdaaa!" ... da uno che sorpassava in auto.... :rotfl:Mi sono ammazzato da ridere!!! :rotfl: 

Si sul I.M. siamo molto d'accordo. Capatonda Docet :up:


----------



## Principessa (15 Novembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> c'entra molto secondo me. Io penso che la cultura vada di pari passo con l'intelligenza ed i rispetto. Gli attaggiamenti peggio li ho visti, praticamente sempre, fare da persone ignoranti. I migliori quasi sempre da persone educate e con un livello culturale invidiabile.
> 
> Non voglio fare di un erba un fascio ma sono convinto che ci sia un collegamento. Tra civiltà, educazione e cultura.
> Potrei anche sbagliarmi.... forse.


Dai, insomma... 
A volte le persone acculturate sono anche le più snob e irrispettose.
Ti parlo da persona che ha frequentato per anni ambienti di sinistra, pieno di primedonne e professoroni e non ha mai visto sempre grande educazione e rispetto per la "cosa pubblica".

Secondo me l'educazione dipende soprattutto dalla famiglia e dai maestri che si sono avuti. E certi paesini, certe province, certi ambienti, ne fanno questione di onore.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Diciamo che lui sembra più ironico. Non sempre ma spesso.
> Cmq io a Roma mi sono sentito urlare "a milanese di merdaaa!" ... da uno che sorpassava in auto.... :rotfl:Mi sono ammazzato da ridere!!! :rotfl:
> 
> Si sul I.M. siamo molto d'accordo. Capatonda Docet :up:


Ironico?:rotfl:Adesso capisco perchè non mi trovi divertente!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Principessa continuiamo a non capirci!Una frase di troppo è una cosa,insulti ad alto tasso discriminatorio un'altra.Se per te sono sullo stesso piano è un tuo problema!


Un insulto, PER ME, è una cattiveria che contiene necessariamente volgarità e che è detto con assoluta antipatia.
Io ci ho visto ironia di cattivo gusto in certe esternazioni, nulla di più. Perchè vuoi convincermi del contrario?
Devo per forza pensarla come te? Sennò sarei cogliona?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono parzialmente d'accordo, in genere la cultura affina la sensibilità aprendo la mente .ma è anche vero che senza la sensibilità d'animo molti rimangono zotici e , al contrario, persone ignoranti arrivano a rari picchi di raffinatezza



bhè diciamo che colpendo nella massa è più facile trovare educazione tra persone di cultura che tra gli zotici. Il caso che conferma la regola è, secondo me, una eccezione. Ammirevole ma sempre una eccezione. Non singola. Direi più rara. 

Ma io sono del partito del "Big Hug" ( in romanesco "volemose Bbene!" )


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ironico?:rotfl:Adesso capisco perchè non mi trovi divertente!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ho scritto "sembra"


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*nO*



Principessa ha detto:


> Un insulto, PER ME, è una cattiveria che contiene necessariamente volgarità e che è detto con assoluta antipatia.
> Io ci ho visto ironia di cattivo gusto in certe esternazioni, nulla di più. Perchè vuoi convincermi del contrario?
> Devo per forza pensarla come te? Sennò sarei cogliona?


Ma ti ho scritto questo?Io ci ho visto molto altro!La questione è che scrivi che sono io a provocare,e sinceramente non credo proprio.Ma sei libera di pensare anche tu che quelli del conte sono solo discorsi stupidini,in italia per questi discorsi stupidini ci stanno chiudendo le curve degli stadi...!Sarà che forse sbagliamo tutti noi e avete ragione voi...!


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ho scritto "sembra"


Sembra ironico?:rotfl:Come io non sembro divertente.:rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti ho scritto questo?Io ci ho visto molto altro!La questione è che scrivi che sono io a provocare,e sinceramente non credo proprio.Ma sei libera di pensare anche tu che quelli del conte sono solo discorsi stupidini,in italia per questi discorsi stupidini ci stanno chiudendo le curve degli stadi...!Sarà che forse sbagliamo tutti noi e avete ragione voi...!


Trovo molto diverso esprimere un'opinione su un forum di nicchia e urlarla ai quattro venti come fanno certe persone (allo stadio o in altri contesti). 
E secondo me andrebbero chiusi a prescindere, gli stadi,  visto che gli italiani si sentono tali solo per le partite e non per le  cose serie...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*

Siete sicuri che essere colti fa la differenza? 


Siete sicuri che nel momento in cui si va a parlare di ciò non si faccia già un certo tipo di discriminazione?

Siete sicuri che dopo millenni di vita alcune cose non passino attraverso i genitori e la "cultura" del popolo di appartenenza che ha fatto la storia?

Siete sicuri che quando parlate di essere colti o avere cultura non vi state mettendo su un piedistallo senza pensare che oltre voi c'è sempre qualcuno più in alto? 

NO, sono discorsi che mi fanno andare su di testa..! comunque chissenefrega..! e come dice o scrive di solito l'ignorante.. BUH..!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2013)

Grazie per i due verdi, stavolta veramente sono ben accetti.


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Siete sicuri che essere colti fa la differenza?
> 
> 
> Siete sicuri che nel momento in cui si va a parlare di ciò non si faccia già un certo tipo di discriminazione?
> ...


ma de che?e chi ha detto di essere colto?
ultimo , non devi avere questo assurdo senso di inferiorità ogni santa volta che si parla di cultura


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> bhè diciamo che colpendo nella massa è più facile trovare educazione tra persone di cultura che tra gli zotici. Il caso che conferma la regola è, secondo me, una eccezione. Ammirevole ma sempre una eccezione. Non singola. Direi più rara.
> 
> Ma io sono del partito del "Big Hug" ( in romanesco "volemose Bbene!" )


Senti cerca di evitare determinati termini che tu potresti evitare dato l'essere colto in cui ti sei messo.

Andare a mettere in mezzo persone di cultura con esempi assurdi e che non centrano una cippa con la paro,la zotici e metterli come termini di paragone per dare valutazioni è alquanto inappropriato ed estremamente fuori luogo e offensivo per quelli che tu chiami massa.

Nel caso specifico dato da quello che scrivi tu o hai scritto prima tutta l'italia nella sua maggioranza è zotica.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



Principessa ha detto:


> Trovo molto diverso esprimere un'opinione su un forum di nicchia e urlarla ai quattro venti come fanno certe persone (allo stadio o in altri contesti).
> E secondo me andrebbero chiusi a prescindere, gli stadi,  visto che gli italiani si sentono tali solo per le partite e non per le  cose serie...


Ma di quale opinioni stai parlando?ma il,conte esprime opinioni su un forum di nicchia?Il conte usa insulti a sfondo razzistico e razziale e per gli stessi insulti chiudono le curve degli stadi....per voi sono discorsi stupidi...!Lasciamo stare.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma de che?e chi ha detto di essere colto?
> ultimo , non devi avere questo assurdo senso di inferiorità ogni santa volta che si parla di cultura


Ti sbagli Minerva, c'è differenza tra il sentirsi inferiori e leggere esternazioni fuori luogo e discriminanti.


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2013)

perché ti senti tirato in ballo da occhiverdi quando parla di cultura ma non dal conte quando dice terrone? 





Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti sbagli Minerva, c'è differenza tra il sentirsi inferiori e leggere esternazioni fuori luogo e discriminanti.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti cerca di evitare determinati termini che tu potresti evitare dato l'essere colto in cui ti sei messo.
> 
> Andare a mettere in mezzo persone di cultura con esempi assurdi e che non centrano una cippa con la paro,la zotici e metterli come termini di paragone per dare valutazioni è alquanto inappropriato ed estremamente fuori luogo e offensivo per quelli che tu chiami massa.
> 
> Nel caso specifico dato da quello che scrivi tu o hai scritto prima tutta l'italia nella sua maggioranza è zotica.


Infatti occhiverdi tutto è tranne che colto,confondere frasi stupide con insulti a sfondo razziale,non è certo sinonimo di gran cultura!


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono parzialmente d'accordo, in genere la cultura affina la sensibilità aprendo la mente .ma è anche vero che senza la sensibilità d'animo molti rimangono zotici e , al contrario, persone ignoranti arrivano a rari picchi di raffinatezza



ma non c'entra la cultura, secondo me, perchè quando si litiga tutto fa brodo, anche gli insulti più razzisti del pianeta


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> perché ti senti tirato in ballo da occhiverdi quando parla di cultura ma non dal conte quando dice terrone?


Perchè ultimo è amico del conte.Semplicemente questo,così' come occhiverdi si sente in diritto di intervenire,e principessa idem.Ma non li giudico certo male per questo.Li giudico male per altro!:up:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma non c'entra la cultura, secondo me, perchè quando si litiga tutto fa brodo, anche gli insulti più razzisti del pianeta


 E ci sta,ormai qui dentro usa espressioni razzistiche pensando di far ridere....!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché ti senti tirato in ballo da occhiverdi quando parla di cultura ma non dal conte quando dice terrone?



Cioè? guarda che anche qua leggo discriminazione.

Vedi Minerva, tu sarai brava a mettere le virgole e molti pensieri li sai cogliere, io sono molto scarso nello scrivere ma so cogliere cosa c'è di base che fa partire la manina quando scrive. 

Te lo spiego così cominci a capire le mie fisime e quello che tu spesso non leggi ma che io leggo.

Andarmi a scrivere e paragonare la cultura con terrone come termine di paragone mi fa alzare le antenne, questo sai perchè? perchè per me identificato il soggetto o il nick nel contesto del discorso prendo quello che per empatia mi arriva come messaggio.


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè? guarda che anche qua leggo discriminazione.
> 
> Vedi Minerva, tu sarai brava *a mettere le virgole *e molti pensieri li sai cogliere, io sono molto scarso nello scrivere ma so cogliere cosa c'è di base che fa partire la manina quando scrive.
> 
> ...


soprattutto


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti occhiverdi tutto è tranne che colto,confondere frasi stupide con insulti a sfondo razziale,non è certo sinonimo di gran cultura!


E bhe oscù a volte ci vuole anche un po di scaltrezza, bastava dire we clà hai ragione era educazione non analfabetismo la parola giusta. E mi fermo qua che è meglio.


----------



## Principessa (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma di quale opinioni stai parlando?ma il,conte esprime opinioni su un forum di nicchia?Il conte usa insulti a sfondo razzistico e razziale e per gli stessi insulti chiudono le curve degli stadi....per voi sono discorsi stupidi...!Lasciamo stare.:up:


Dice terrone? Non mi sento insultata. Io pure dico polentone e spesso mi autodefinisco "terrona".

E' un po' come dire "negro" o "frocio". Parole di CATTIVO GUSTO ma non propriamente insulti. Lo diventano se accompagnate da volgarità. 
"Negro di m****", "frocio di m****".
O urlate a una persona precisa.

Gli stadi li chiudono perchè vengono insultati i giocatori.

Il conte non mi sembra abbia usato terminologia volgare o abbia insultato palesemente altri utenti. Se l'ha fatto, vorrei i link. Grazie.
Se invece l'ha fatto in modo velato o è stato spinto da questioni personali tra voi, cose di cui noi utenti NON storici non siamo a conoscenza, o raccontate tutto in pubblico, e ognuno si farà la sua opinione COMPLETA, o la smettete di litigare e punzecchiarvi in pubblico e pretendere che ogni utente sia dalla parte di uno o dell'altro. O peggio, che se non da' ragione totale all'uno o all'altro sia un coglione.

Ho sbagliato proprio a rispondere a questo 3d. Altri utenti, saggiamente, hanno solo letto.


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2013)

guarda che sei molto più bravo di me, e smettila.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sembra ironico?:rotfl:Come io non sembro divertente.:rotfl:


Opinioni Oscuro. Opinioni. 

Io leggo, meno di quello che vorrei, e posto, ancora meno. 
In lui mi sembra di leggere ironia.
tu, per me, non sei divertente. Tra i due... con lui suonerei 

Sono solo opinioni. Mie opinioni. Ribadisco non cambieranno la giornata ne a me ne a te.


----------



## Principessa (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè ultimo è amico del conte.Semplicemente questo,così' come occhiverdi si sente in diritto di intervenire,e principessa idem.Ma non li giudico certo male per questo.Li giudico male per altro!:up:


Visto che ultimamente sulla mia vita privata mi si può dire poco, ho il pregiudizio che tu mi giudichi SOLO perchè mi è simpatico il conte. Ma questo, PER ME, non vuol dire che non mi può essere simpatico un tuo amico o amica o non mi puoi essere simpatico tu. O non posso condividere quello che scrivono i "nemici" del conte.
Ti trovo molto infantile quando fai certi ragionamenti 
Sai, questo forum NON è vostro, cazzo! Non gira intorno a voi! 
Sono intervenuta perchè mi danno fastidio certi litigi e punzecchiamenti che non finiscono mai, e se non è chiaro, lo scrivo pubblicamente, riferito anche al conte: BASTA!


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Principessa ha detto:


> Dice terrone? Non mi sento insultata. Io pure dico polentone e spesso mi autodefinisco "terrona".
> 
> E' un po' come dire "negro" o "frocio". Parole di CATTIVO GUSTO ma non propriamente insulti. Lo diventano se accompagnate da volgarità.
> "Negro di m****", "frocio di m****".
> ...


Dare della burina cafona e romana non è volgare?Ascolta informati e poi torna... stanno chiudendo le curve per insulti alle tifoserie avversarie a sfondo razzistico ,non solo ai giocatori.Si hai sbagliato a rispondere,hai sbagliato a darmi del provocatore io quando reagisco alle provocazioni.Io con te la chiudo serenamente qui!:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti cerca di evitare determinati termini che tu potresti evitare dato l'essere colto in cui ti sei messo.
> 
> Andare a mettere in mezzo persone di cultura con esempi assurdi e che non centrano una cippa con la paro,la zotici e metterli come termini di paragone per dare valutazioni è alquanto inappropriato ed estremamente fuori luogo e offensivo per quelli che tu chiami massa.
> 
> Nel caso specifico dato da quello che scrivi tu o hai scritto prima tutta l'italia nella sua maggioranza è zotica.


La tua coda di paglia è passata da Milano a farsi un giro.... riavvolgila. 

Io non mi sono mai definito colto. Lo stai dicendo tu. Ho detto che secondo me cultura ed educazione vanno di pari passo. Punto. 
Comunque grazie del complimento.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*No*

No sei entrata qui scrivendo che io provoco.Se non ti va di leggere certi litigi leggi altrove.ripeto io con te la chiudo qui!Mi tengo anche l'infantile senza risponderti ok?:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè ultimo è amico del conte.Semplicemente questo,così' come occhiverdi si sente in diritto di intervenire,e principessa idem.Ma non li giudico certo male per questo.Li giudico male per altro!:up:


bhè non avessi voluto interventi avresti chiuso il topic. O sbaglio?

bhè non avessi voluto interventi non avresti aperto il topic. O sbaglio?

e' un forum.....  ... o sbaglio?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*No*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Opinioni Oscuro. Opinioni.
> 
> Io leggo, meno di quello che vorrei, e posto, ancora meno.
> In lui mi sembra di leggere ironia.
> ...


Occhi verdi sei patetico.Non sono opinioni,sono insulti a sfondo razziale,punto!Chiudono le curve degli stadi per questo motivo,non chiudono per opinioni diverse.Suona pure con lui,io con te non ci prenderei neanche un caffè per esempio.:rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dare della burina cafona e romana non è volgare?Ascolta informati e poi torna... stanno chiudendo le curve per insulti alle tifoserie avversarie a sfondo razzistico ,non solo ai giocatori.Si hai sbagliato a rispondere,hai sbagliato a darmi del provocatore io quando reagisco alle provocazioni.Io con te la chiudo serenamente qui!:up:


No, per me non è volgare, per me è di cattivo gusto e basta. In ogni caso non li ho mai visti come insulti fatti direttamente a Simy o a farfalla o a me (che sono mezza romana). Sbaglio? Forse. Dimmi perchè allora, racconta tutto.
Anzi, raccontate.
Sui motivi per la chiusura delle curve mi informerò, anche se, avendo parecchi pregiudizi IO su chi va allo stadio, probabilmente è meglio che sto zitta.
Buona giornata :smile:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Certo*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> bhè non avessi voluto interventi avresti chiuso il topic. O sbaglio?
> 
> bhè non avessi voluto interventi non avresti aperto il topic. O sbaglio?
> 
> e' un forum.....  ... o sbaglio?


E infatti siete intervenuti voi,e non mi meraviglia la cosa o sbaglio?:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> La tua coda di paglia è passata da Milano a farsi un giro.... riavvolgila.
> 
> Io non mi sono mai definito colto. Lo stai dicendo tu. Ho detto che secondo me cultura ed educazione vanno di pari passo. Punto.
> *Comunque grazie del complimento.*


*
*

Vedi? manco se te lo scrivessi, manco se ti andassi a commentare il neretto capiresti. Anche perchè non ne sarei capace e dovrei scusarmi di tutte quelle frasi che sfiorerebbero la discriminazione e quell'educazione che mi riservo nel fermarmi nello spiegarti, a te e a gli altri, a cui potrei soltanto chiedere scusa. In pratica definirsi colto non ha motivo per essere preso come complimento visto i discorsi che andavo a fare, ma tu prendendo come spunto singoli frasi e avendo dentro un concetto totalmente sbagliato di educazione lo prendi come un complimento.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Occhi verdi sei patetico.Non sono opinioni,sono insulti a sfondo razziale,punto!Chiudono le curve degli stadi per questo motivo,non chiudono per opinioni diverse.Suona pure con lui,io con te non ci prenderei neanche un caffè per esempio.:rotfl:


Oscu,chiudere le curve e'cazzata enorme,per anni agli ultras e'stato permesso tutto,se non ,lo sai te lo dico io,le societa'gli regalano i biglietti.E adesso guai a nominare la squadra avversaria....e un po'troppo no?Poi dai,tutto il mondo e'paese,per noi l'Italia finisce al Passo della Futa,a Bolzano dicono a Ora,perche'dopo e'provincia di Trento.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Informati*



Principessa ha detto:


> No, per me non è volgare, per me è di cattivo gusto e basta. In ogni caso non li ho mai visti come insulti fatti direttamente a Simy o a farfalla o a me (che sono mezza romana). Sbaglio? Forse. Dimmi perchè allora, racconta tutto.
> Anzi, raccontate.
> Sui motivi per la chiusura delle curve mi informerò, anche se, avendo parecchi pregiudizi IO su chi va allo stadio, probabilmente è meglio che sto zitta.
> Buona giornata :smile:


Informati,hanno chiuso la curva della juventus per due giornate per questa frase:vesuvio lavali con la lava riferita ai tifosi del napoli....!Discorsi stupidi o espressioni offensive?Persone acculturate hanno giudicato questa espressione altamente offensiva,fatevi i vostri ragionamenti.Ciao


----------



## Principessa (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Informati,hanno chiuso la curva della juventus per due giornate per questa frase:*vesuvio lavali con la lava riferita ai tifosi del napoli....*!Discorsi stupidi o espressioni offensive?Persone acculturate hanno giudicato questa espressione altamente offensiva,fatevi i vostri ragionamenti.Ciao


Per me quelli sono insulti scusa! Avoja  
Le trovo parole molto più pesanti di "terrone".
Se mi trovi un post dove il conte ha detto ciò sarò ben lieta di rispondergli a tono, come risponderei a CHIUNQUE dicesse sta cosa, amico o non amico.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Oscu,chiudere le curve e'cazzata enorme,per anni agli ultras e'stato permesso tutto,se non ,lo sai te lo dico io,le societa'gli regalano i biglietti.E adesso guai a nominare la squadra avversaria....e un po'troppo no?Poi dai,tutto il mondo e'paese,per noi l'Italia finisce al Passo della Futa,a Bolzano dicono a Ora,perche'dopo e'provincia di Trento.


la verità?Io non li chiuderei per questo sono sincero,sono slogan fra tifoserie ci può stare,infondo lo stadio e territorio neutro,purtroppo!Trovo patetico volere fare passare insulti razziali per discorsi stupidi,o no?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Occhi verdi sei patetico.Non sono opinioni,sono insulti a sfondo razziale,punto!Chiudono le curve degli stadi per questo motivo,non chiudono per opinioni diverse.Suona pure con lui,io con te non ci prenderei neanche un caffè per esempio.:rotfl:


per gli stadi andrebbero rasi al suolo per fare parchi......... ma vabbè.

Grazie dell'ennesimo insulto a me ma rimane anche questa una tua modestissima ed opinabile opinione. Ho notato che quando uno non è d'accordo con te reagisci sempre così. Frustrazione? Non capisci come mai il mondo non è allineato cal tuo pensiero? Egocentrismo? 
Non penserai di offendermi vero?? :rotfl::rotfl:
Come al solito non sei in grado di avere una discussione civile ed intelligente. Appena non ci si dimostra un tuo seguace sei subito attento ad offendere ed a dare considerazioni negative. Questo non cambierà la mia opinone del tuo profilo. Non di te. Del tuo profilo sul forum. Inutile farti capire la differenza.... 

Mi spiace per te. Io, in genere, il caffè lo offro.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2013)

M'avete rotto la ciolla..!

Ciolla: espressione sicula che definisce il pene, pene organo riproduttivo maschile, costituisce l'ultimo tratto delle vie urinarie. urina: pisciazza , pipì atto fisiologico a liberarsi le palle. Palle: testicoli.... :sonar:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Per me quelli sono insulti scusa! Avoja
> Le trovo parole molto più pesanti di "terrone".
> Se mi trovi un post dove il conte ha detto ciò sarò ben lieta di rispondergli a tono, come risponderei a CHIUNQUE dicesse sta cosa, amico o non amico.


Proprio due giorni fa ha scritto roma ladrona non mi ricordo dove,comunque non voglio fare cambiare opinione a nessuno ci mancherebbe.Ognuno si fa la sua opinione come io mi sono fatto la mia....magari infantile!:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Scusa*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> per gli stadi andrebbero rasi al suolo per fare parchi......... ma vabbè.
> 
> Grazie dell'ennesimo insulto a me ma rimane anche questa una tua modestissima ed opinabile opinione. Ho notato che quando uno non è d'accordo con te reagisci sempre così. Frustrazione? Non capisci come mai il mondo non è allineato cal tuo pensiero? Egocentrismo?
> Non penserai di offendermi vero?? :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


E come ti dovrei definire perdonami?vuoi far passare per discorsi stupidi nsulti a sfondo razziale,  dare del terrone cosa è?scrivere roma ladrona cosa è?scrivere burina e cafona romana cosa è?dare del pugliese con accezione negativa cosa è?affermare che dare del lavoro ad un napoletano è una cosa sbagliata cosa è?non trovi siano espressioni offensive?mi spiace per il patetico ma è solo per questo che non verrei mai a prendermi un caffe con te!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Vedi? manco se te lo scrivessi, manco se ti andassi a commentare il neretto capiresti. Anche perchè non ne sarei capace e dovrei scusarmi di tutte quelle frasi che sfiorerebbero la discriminazione e quell'educazione che mi riservo nel fermarmi nello spiegarti, a te e a gli altri, a cui potrei soltanto chiedere scusa. In pratica definirsi colto non ha motivo per essere preso come complimento visto i discorsi che andavo a fare, ma tu prendendo come spunto singoli frasi e avendo dentro un concetto totalmente sbagliato di educazione lo prendi come un complimento.


Non hai capito...... :unhappy:
Tu hai detto che io sono colto. Io non mi sono mai definito tale. Tu mi hai definito tale in quanto educato. Quindi ti ho ringraziato del complimento. 
Oltretutto io ho parlato di cultura in termini meno specifici. Non sempre vuol dire colto. Sempre secondo me.

Al massimo ho scritto che, per me, l'italiano medio è un coglione ignorante. Mi spiace per chi si è offeso ma non è colpa mia. Lo penso.

Con ciò finiamola qua che devo lavorare. ciao


----------



## Principessa (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Proprio due giorni fa ha scritto roma ladrona non mi ricordo dove,comunque non voglio fare cambiare opinione a nessuno ci mancherebbe.Ognuno si fa la sua opinione come io mi sono fatto la mia....magari infantile!:carneval:


No, non ritengo la tua opinione infantile. E' legittima, ognuno ha il suo metro di "permalosità". Per di più, visto che tu e il conte vi disprezzate, ci può stare che siate entrambi di parte, in negativo, sulle vostre rispettive uscite.
Trovo infantile il fatto che tu pensi che se uno/a prova simpatia per il conte non può provarla per te o per amici/amiche tuoi/tue. Tutto qui


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E come ti dovrei definire perdonami?vuoi far passare per discorsi stupidi nsulti a sfondo razziale, dare del terrone cosa è?scrivere roma ladrona cosa è?scrivere burina e cafona romana cosa è?dare del pugliese con accezione negativa cosa è?affermare che dare del lavoro ad un napoletano è una cosa sbagliata cosa è?non trovi siano espressioni offensive?mi spiace per il patetico ma è solo per questo che non verrei mai a prendermi un caffe con te!


Ho un opinione diversa e magari, forse, non riesco a farti capire come la penso. Magari prendendo un caffè sarebbe più facile capirsi. 
Grazie del "mi spiace". Apprezzo molto.

Per la cronaca "bombe a mano su Milano!" cosè? Ed io dovrei offendermi? Ho evitato discussioni e mi sono trasferito fuori Milano per evitare rischi! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non hai capito...... :unhappy:
> Tu hai detto che io sono colto. Io non mi sono mai definito tale. Tu mi hai definito tale in quanto educato. Quindi ti ho ringraziato del complimento.
> Oltretutto io ho parlato di cultura in termini meno specifici. Non sempre vuol dire colto. Sempre secondo me.
> 
> ...


Quindi in pratica tu ti senti un Italiano medio , nel caso specifico usando la tua definizione per gli Italiani medi, un coglione ignorante.

Sapevo che nel post di prima non avresti capito,

Come so che anche adesso qualsiasi cosa tu mi possa scrivere,  anche andandomi a scrivere che ti senti un coglione ignorante, mi darebbe soddisfazione delle cazzate che scrivi.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*No*



Principessa ha detto:


> No, non ritengo la tua opinione infantile. E' legittima, ognuno ha il suo metro di "permalosità". Per di più, visto che tu e il conte vi disprezzate, ci può stare che siate entrambi di parte, in negativo, sulle vostre rispettive uscite.
> Trovo infantile il fatto che tu pensi che se uno/a prova simpatia per il conte non può provarla per te o per amici/amiche tuoi/tue. Tutto qui


Principessa,io trovo sbagliato solo il fatto che hai fatto passare me per il provocatore,e trovo sbagliatissimo che occhiverdi voglia far passare  insulti razziali come discorsi stupidi.Poi che a voi il conte sia più simpatico di oscuro,non è che mi sconvolga più di tanto,però la simpatia è una cosa,volere farmi credere che sono solo discorsi stupidi proprio no.E ti assicuro che sarò infantile ma permaloso proprio no!


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi in pratica tu ti senti un Italiano medio , nel caso specifico usando la tua definizione per gli Italiani medi, un coglione ignorante.
> 
> Sapevo che nel post di prima non avresti capito,
> 
> Come so che anche adesso qualsiasi cosa tu mi possa scrivere,  anche andandomi a scrivere che ti senti un coglione ignorante, mi darebbe soddisfazione delle cazzate che scrivi.


Occhi verdi è un pò particolare...va preso per quello che è!Non possiamo stare simpatici a tutti no?Magari un giorno mi spiegherà cosa c'è di simpatico a dare del terrone,del napoletano,alle persone...!:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi in pratica tu ti senti un Italiano medio , nel caso specifico usando la tua definizione per gli Italiani medi, un coglione ignorante.
> 
> Sapevo che nel post di prima non avresti capito,
> 
> Come so che anche adesso qualsiasi cosa tu mi possa scrivere, anche andandomi a scrivere che ti senti un coglione ignorante, mi darebbe soddisfazione delle cazzate che scrivi.


come vuoi tu Ultimo. Scusa, ma dato che non ci si capisce vado a mangiare che è meglio. Ciaoooo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Occhi verdi è un pò particolare...va preso per quello che è!Non possiamo stare simpatici a tutti no?Magari un giorno mi spiegherà cosa c'è di simpatico a dare del terrone,del napoletano,alle persone...!:rotfl:



molto particolare.... ciaoooo

Buon pranzo!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Occhi verdi è un pò particolare...va preso per quello che è!Non possiamo stare simpatici a tutti no?Magari un giorno mi spiegherà cosa c'è di simpatico a dare del terrone,del napoletano,alle persone...!:rotfl:



Eh ma sai non si è mai definito colto, non si è mai definito un Italiano medio, insomma volevo dargli una definizione e lui mi ha aiutato tantissimo a trovargliela, vorrei chiarire che ha fatto tutto lui eh.. mai mi permetterei di dirgli coglione ignorante . ( a parte embolismi che mi sono consoni, cioè sempre) 

Immaggino qualcuno che mi legge e pensa: ok non è colto non è Italiano medio ma ancora un gradino più giù. A questo punto vorrei chiedere a Occhiverdi oltre L'italiano coglione ignorante quale altro epiteto più offensivo possiamo trovare a sto italianuzzo posto ancora più giù ?


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*No*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ho un opinione diversa e magari, forse, non riesco a farti capire come la penso. Magari prendendo un caffè sarebbe più facile capirsi.
> Grazie del "mi spiace". Apprezzo molto.
> 
> Per la cronaca "bombe a mano su Milano!" cosè? Ed io dovrei offendermi? Ho evitato discussioni e mi sono trasferito fuori Milano per evitare rischi! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Occhi non provare a fare il simpatico adesso,non è questione di opinioni,si io scrivo a ultimo: in sicilia rubate e basta,o scrivo siciliani brutta gente sono OFFENSIVO!E non è un'opinione!Sarei patetico io stesso a scrivere ad ultimo che sono solo discorsi stupidi e non offensivi capisci?Le opinioni diverse le accetto le prese per il culo meno.Quindi rileggiti un pò tutto e vedi se ho sbagliato a definire patetico il tuo maldestro tentativo di far passare beceri insulti per altro.Son contento ti sia simpatico il conte e non ti sia per nulla simpatico oscuro.:up:


----------



## Principessa (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Principessa,io trovo sbagliato solo il fatto che hai fatto passare me per il provocatore,e trovo sbagliatissimo che occhiverdi voglia far passare * insulti razziali come discorsi stupidi*.Poi che *a voi il conte sia più simpatico di oscuro,non è che mi sconvolga più di tanto,però la simpatia è una cosa,volere farmi credere che sono solo discorsi stupidi proprio no.*E ti assicuro che sarò infantile ma permaloso proprio no!


Ma nessuno qui si fa un bagno di umiltà? Tutti in questo forum esageriamo, chi più e chi meno! Io non posso andare contro a un utente perchè si comporta esattamente come gli altri. Io la vedo così. E allora se me la prendo con lui, dovrei litigare con tanti altri.
Siccome di litigare non me ne frega un cazzo, lascio correre e basta.
Star qui a fare la morale agli insulti tuoi, o del conte o di altri... per carità  Me ne guardo bene.
E comunque ripeto, non c'entra proprio nulla se è più simpatico oscuro o il conte. Almeno, non per me.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2013)

*Claudio*

Minchia ma sempre litighi? e che cazzo va..! sei permaloso, terrone, offensivo.... ma c'hai na voce..... :carneval:  

Fai come me, sii calmo, non incazzarti mai, stile..! ecco ci vuole stile, non ci capiamo? vado a magiare ciaoo..!


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Ma nessuno qui si fa un bagno di umiltà? Tutti in questo forum esageriamo, chi più e chi meno! Io non posso andare contro a un utente perchè si comporta esattamente come gli altri. Io la vedo così. E allora se me la prendo con lui, dovrei litigare con tanti altri.
> Siccome di litigare non me ne frega un cazzo, lascio correre e basta.
> Star qui a fare la morale agli insulti tuoi, o del conte o di altri... per carità  Me ne guardo bene.
> E comunque ripeto, non c'entra proprio nulla se è più simpatico oscuro o il conte. Almeno, non per me.


Io esagero?ma quando mai!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sulla simpatia però non c'è gara:rotfl:!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io esagero?ma quando mai!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sulla simpatia però non c'è gara:rotfl:!


bouncer!


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bouncer!


I don,t understand.What is bouncer?


----------



## Principessa (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io esagero?ma quando mai!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sulla simpatia però non c'è gara:rotfl:!


A volte siete due diti al culo, parimenti!!! Il conte è troppo prolisso e tu sei troppo ripetitivo.

Avete la vostra buona dose di simpatia. Non mi esprimo su chi è più o meno simpatico, perchè vi detestate troppo e di fatto darei una preferenza che MI RIFIUTO di esprimere, in questo contesto.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> A volte siete due diti al culo, parimenti!!! Il conte è troppo prolisso e tu sei troppo ripetitivo.
> 
> Avete la vostra buona dose di simpatia. Non mi esprimo su chi è più o meno simpatico, perchè vi detestate troppo e di fatto darei una preferenza che MI RIFIUTO di esprimere, in questo contesto.


Ascolta,secondo me non è questione di detestarsi o meno.Io sono simpatico e un dito al culo,lui non è simpatico perchè non ha questa qualità e si sforza di esserlo.Hai mai conosciuto un attore comico veneto?Dai principessa non puoi paragonare due cose imparagonabili.:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (15 Novembre 2013)

Ciao 

ho la tendenza a non dare molto peso, se qualcuno ha studiato o meno ... 
e come studiare, non intendo solo la via classica della scuola, maturità e università o altre scuole,
ma anche il percorso autodidatta. di persone, che non hanno avuto la possibilità, ma hanno avuto
la volontà ... di farlo privatamente ... 

personalmente parto da uno schema che viene usato anche per altre cose ... 

personalità/sensibilità della persona = + / -
sutdio via classica o personale = + / - 

ecco fatevi voi ... le possibili combinazioni ... 

nessuno può negare, che gli studi non servono ... se si sà, come farne tesoro ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> I don,t understand.What is bouncer?


You write in very courtly English language, me cojons!

But coming back to us, I have not written in front 'Jo Condor'.

You give me your number, I'm not fagiana.

If you are serious, tell me the name of Motel for my approval, I don't want you to think of me do a quickie on the seat, after I did 500KM.
We're not here for remove stains from the jaguar. 

(ci hanno chiuso il DDD)


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> You write in very courtly English language, me cojons!
> 
> But coming back to us, I have not written in front 'Jo Condor'.
> 
> ...


I see,i see!But i have open anotehr 3d "tania 13"ok?Write in private your number,i sfracelleted your bucing of culig...!


----------



## Caciottina (15 Novembre 2013)

*ma*

vi siete ammattiti? come devo comportarmi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vi siete ammattiti? come devo comportarmi?


leggi e impara, bimba:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> vi siete ammattiti? come devo comportarmi?


Why?write in english....!


----------



## Caciottina (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> leggi e impara, bimba:mrgreen:


eh no cara zia sbri....qui se permetti avete da imparare voi!
per una volta dico....
fatemi fare quella che ha qualcosa da insegnare!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> eh no cara zia sbri....qui se permetti avete da imparare voi!
> per una volta dico....
> fatemi fare quella che ha qualcosa da insegnare!!!:mrgreen:


Of course.Ok teacher give me your bottom!


----------



## Caciottina (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Of course.Ok teacher give me your bottom!



if you would say something like this in a british school class you would be kicked out and probably banned from school for a while....
so...say it again.
what would you like your teacher to do?


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> vi siete ammattiti? come devo comportarmi?


quando passi ai braccioli?


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma sai non si è mai definito colto, non si è mai definito un Italiano medio, insomma volevo dargli una definizione e lui mi ha aiutato tantissimo a trovargliela, vorrei chiarire che ha fatto tutto lui eh.. mai mi permetterei di dirgli coglione ignorante . ( a parte embolismi che mi sono consoni, cioè sempre)
> 
> Immaggino qualcuno che mi legge e pensa: ok non è colto non è Italiano medio ma ancora un gradino più giù. A questo punto vorrei chiedere a Occhiverdi oltre L'italiano coglione ignorante quale altro epiteto più offensivo possiamo trovare a sto italianuzzo posto ancora più giù ?


cosa dicevi sulla mia incontinenza?:mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Of course.Ok teacher give me your bottom!


ASS! Tu diresti ASS!


----------



## Caciottina (15 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando passi ai braccioli?


quando tu passi alla dentiera


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> quando tu passi alla dentiera


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Io sono una nullità in confronto a voi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2013)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> ASS! Tu diresti ASS!


Ci sto riflettendo,ma hai notato che bordate che girano qui?mamma mia,mi sa che devo farmi un bagno d'umiltà per davvero!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quando tu passi alla dentiera


già fatto


----------



## Caciottina (15 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> già fatto


dubito...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quando tu passi alla dentiera


guarda che in certi momenti ha i suoi pregi. Quella mobile, intendo


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2013)

:hockey:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che in certi momenti ha i suoi pregi. Quella mobile, intendo


anche la ciambella


----------



## Tubarao (15 Novembre 2013)

Quando per tutta una serie di motivi, un nemico non ce l'hai, te lo devi inventà.

Ricorda Oscù la colpa deve essere sempre di qualcun altro.


----------



## sienne (15 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

sinceramente ... 

alcune battute del Conte, mi fanno schiattare dal ridere ... 
è vero, credo, che a volte manda frecciatine ... o sottintesi ben precisi ... 
altre volte no ... lo vedo proprio come se la ride lui stesso per l'idea di rima che gli è venuta ... 

ma questo punto, del sud che mangia e mangia e che ha una certa criminalità, 
è qualcosa che gli dà proprio fastidio. credo che lui lo vive proprio così, si sente derubato. 
ma si dà da solo la zappa sui piedi, con certi argomenti ... 
perciò non ci dò più di tanto caso ... ma tu, potresti argomentare ... 
soprattutto quando riempie thread con un articolo dopo l'altro ... 

Ma Oscuro ... dimmi la verità, chi non dà fastidio? Ognuno dà fastidio a qualcuno,
a seconda della sua presenza sul forum. È normale. Voi per il punto di vista, voi
per la scelta di epiteti all'infinito, voi per un'ironia che non si coglie ecc. ecc. 

Anche a me, certe cose danno fastidio ... altre mi divertano ... 
altre mi annoiano ... altre non le noto neanche ... 

E Oscù ... anche tu, quando attacchi, non scherzi con i tuoi intercalari ... 
formano proprio delle frasi intere ... può anche essere vista in vari modi ... 

ma perché non apri un thread, sugli pregiudizi che non confermano la realtà? 
ci vuole un po' ... devi informarti un po' ... ma perché no? sarebbe interessante ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa dicevi sulla mia incontinenza?:mrgreen:


auahahauahah c'hai ragione..! 

Però dai... io sono conosciuto. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2013)

*Sbri e miss*

Il vostro inglese fa pena..! quello di oscuro è chiaro e limpido..! 






















(tanto ormai con oscuro, o inglese o italiano o france e magari turco.. lui domanda il bottom..! anzi lo vuole...! )


----------



## feather (15 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Of course.Ok teacher give me your bottom!


She's british, you have to ask for her arse! Not bottom..


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il vostro inglese fa pena..! quello di oscuro è chiaro e limpido..!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che il mio faccia pena è scolpito nella pietra. A mia discolpa posso dire che per arrivare a cotale livello ho speso 12 euro nell'acquisto di una grammatica e non più di 30 ore di studio partendo da zero. Ma mi è così antipatico l'inglese che mi rifiuto di applicarmi oltre. Comunque senz'altro quello di Oscuro è da scuole alte


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2013)

*Avvertimento*

Al prossimo inglese o presunto inglese sparo fuori un siciliano verace.. altro che bottom.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che il mio faccia pena è scolpito nella pietra. A mia discolpa posso dire che per arrivare a cotale livello ho speso 12 euro nell'acquisto di una grammatica e non più di 30 ore di studio partendo da zero. Ma mi è così antipatico l'inglese che mi rifiuto di applicarmi oltre. Comunque senz'altro quello di Oscuro è da scuole alte



Diamo a Cesare ciò che è di Cesare.


----------



## Lui (15 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Al prossimo inglese o presunto inglese sparo fuori un siciliano verace.. altro che bottom.


*are the usual pork!


*


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *are the usual pork!
> 
> 
> *



Weeeeeeeeeeee vivo seiiiiiii..! e chi schifiu va....! bottarisali ammia.....! ci speravo..! 


Santa Rosalia da oggi nuatri rui un semu chiù nianti..! canciu santa..!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (15 Novembre 2013)

passavu ri strisciu e taliai, ora mi nu vaggju arreri. 

vasu li manu a voscenza e a cumpagnia.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *are the usual pork!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welcome back!!!!!!!! non puoi usare pork in questo contesto perche pork e' la carne di maiale, non il maiale....devi usare pig.

PERCHE SEI SPARITO??????


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2013)

Sà benerica..


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono parzialmente d'accordo, in genere la cultura affina la sensibilità aprendo la mente .ma è anche vero che senza la sensibilità d'animo molti rimangono zotici e , al contrario, persone ignoranti arrivano a rari picchi di raffinatezza


CUOTO :mrgreen:


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> CUOTO :mrgreen:



povca tvoia!:singleeye:



:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> povca tvoia!:singleeye:
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Eva d'obbligo cava ... Vista la piega della discussione avvoventata


----------



## Sole (16 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sinceramente ...
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Ognuno di noi si sente offeso e irritato da cose diverse, a seconda delle proprie simpatie/antipatie, della propria storia, delle proprie idee.
Sono sempre convinta che non ci sia una graduatoria del 'peggio'. Che qui sopra sia tutto molto soggettivo.

Spezzo una _lama _a favore del Conte (che non è esattamente un mio amico, anzi) dicendo che da quando non frequento più nessuno del forum e sono più distaccata e obiettiva nei confronti delle cose che leggo qui dentro, 
riesco a percepire certe sfumature ironiche in quello che dice che prima non coglievo.
Ciò non toglie che spesso non condivida le sue idee, così come non condivido affatto i modi e le opinioni di altri utenti.


----------

